# how to defrag my MBR



## Ku-sama

i heard from my firend that if i defragment my master boot record that it will completly fragment the rest of my harddrive, but after i defrag the rest, the harddrive will be optimally fast? is this true? can i do this without losing any of my data? and last, how do i do it?


----------



## kof2000

cmd

defrag c: -b


----------



## Angel.of.Death

Will that make you lose any data?


----------



## kof2000

lose what data? i do it all the time


----------



## Angel.of.Death

Ku-sama said:


> can i do this without losing any of my data?



Just double checking . Does it really fragment the rest of your drive?


----------



## kof2000

i usually defrag the drive then the boot record.


----------



## Angel.of.Death

kof2000 said:


> i usually defrag the drive then the boot record.



How much better is it do do that then to just defrag your drive and not your MBR?


----------



## Ku-sama

just for the record.... I havent noticed a difference


----------



## kof2000

it is supposed to make your pc startup faster by grouping the bootfiles together. i dont see any difference. maybe is easier to notic on a older computer.


----------

